# Big cartel help please !!!



## tommybundles (Nov 17, 2010)

ok. i recently purchased the platinum package from big cartel. i also bought a new theme for my storefront however i had no idea i would need to be savvy with css and html in order to customize my site..is there anyone out there that can recommend someone to do this? i am willing to pay however im simply looking to post my pics of products and a few others on the homepage to make it look professional..i need help asap


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you contacted the theme maker? They may be able to help for little or no cost.


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

I can help you out if you would like. Send me a pm please.


----------



## tommybundles (Nov 17, 2010)

tommybundles said:


> ok. i recently purchased the platinum package from big cartel. i also bought a new theme for my storefront however i had no idea i would need to be savvy with css and html in order to customize my site..is there anyone out there that can recommend someone to do this? i am willing to pay however im simply looking to post my pics of products and a few others on the homepage to make it look professional..i need help asap


thanks Joe..no it seems they only help with the installation of the theme purchased but as far as other customizing it is entirely left up to the purchaser and like i said i have no knowlege of css at all...i just wanna pay and have it up and running rather than trying to learn what css is, how it was developed etc.


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

What kind of work are you looking to have done? I have 8 years of CSS & HTML knowledge along with a few years of PHP & MYSQL. I have built over 40 different websites, including everything from Blogs to Ecommerce and Content Management Systems. If you want to post your code, I can help you out or you can send me a private message.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bigcartel has a list of designers on the site that you can contact that can assist you with customization. Click here then scroll down and you will see the list.


----------



## staybeau (Feb 23, 2011)

Or you can go through route of google. It takes a lot of time, but it ends up being pretty rewarding.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

you can check the Bigcartel help; you may find what you need there.
Big Cartel Help


----------



## cwall (Mar 20, 2010)

tommybundles said:


> ok. i recently purchased the platinum package from big cartel. i also bought a new theme for my storefront however i had no idea i would need to be savvy with css and html in order to customize my site..is there anyone out there that can recommend someone to do this? i am willing to pay however im simply looking to post my pics of products and a few others on the homepage to make it look professional..i need help asap


Lots of good replies already, but I found this link for you. 

Can you suggest a CSS editor? – Big Cartel Questions


----------

